# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  السمبوسة المنزلية (من العجين حتى القلي) بجميع التفاصيل شيف لطيفة مسعود

## شكولاتةuae

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


أغلب الوقت نستسهل نستخدم عجينة السمبوسة الجاهزة. لكن نكهة السمبوسة المعدة باستخدم عجينة عجينة ولذيذة وخفيفة لو اتبعنا الطريقة الصحيحة والتكنيك الصحيح . عن نفسي افضل أسوي العجينة بنفسي لاني العجينة الجاهزة احس اني اكل ورق مقلي . فخليت استخدم عجينة السمبوسة الجاهزة لمقبلات وأصناف ثانية بس مش للسمبوسة .






بإسم الله نبدأ طريقة عمل السمبوسة من الألف إلى الياي . بداية هذا شكل السمبوسة النهائي شو رايكم ؟؟










مقادير عجينة السمبوسة 
هذي المقادير تعطيج عدد 22 سمبوسة حجم كبير . وكل ما صغرتي الحجم بتكثر الكمية 









حشوات السمبوسة
بالنسبة لي ألذ وأروع حشوتين للسمبوسة هم اللحم المفروم . والجبنة الفيتا المضاف له بقدونس ونعناع مفرومين








واكتشف بعد حشوة جديدة ولذيذة وهي (جبن موزاريلا مبشورة , جزر مبشورة, فلفل بارد مبشور)







وبنحتاج إلى قطاعات السمبوسة حسب المتوفر عندج







وراح نحتاج إلى صواني مرشوشة بالطحين بشكل خفيف جداً







في محضرة الطعام بنضيف الطحين والملح والباكنج باودر والزيت ونعجن 








بتظهر عندنا عجينة عبارة عن فتات مثل يوم نسوي التارت .







بنبدأ نضيف ماء بالتدريج ونعجن . انا استخدمت الطحين الكويتي الفاخر والكوبين خذو حوالي 3/4 الكوب او اقل بشوية . لكن أنصج دايما تضيفين الماء بالتدريج لاني درجة رطوبة الطحين تختلف في انواع تحتاج ماء اكثر من انواع ثانية.








هذا شكل العجينة خذيت بالظبط 4 دقايق وصارت لينة ومتماسكة وناعمة . ولو شديناها ممكن تشد وما تنقطع وهذا هو القوام المطلوب.






نرش صحن بشوية طحين ونحط العجينة ونرشها بعد بقليل من الطحين ونخليها ترتاح على الاقل ثلاث ساعات وأفضل نسويها قبله بيوم لنتائج أفضل


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*طريقة تشكيل السمبوسةهذا شكل العجينة بعد ما ارتاحت بشكل جيد . لحظي كفي ملساء وناعمة مش ناشفة.








بنفرد العجينة بارتفاع وايد رهيف على الاقل ربع سم . وراح استخدم الدائرة الي فيها مثلثات. وبعد قوالب السمبوسة العادية









وحطيت قطعة من العجية وصفيت في أنصاف المثلثات الحشوات الي عندي .
وحطيت قطعت عجينة ثانية وغطيتها بشكل جيد . وبإستخدم فرداة العجين ضغط عليها علشان تسكرها وعلشان تاخذ شكل القالب.








وهذي المثلثات الحلوة نزلت بسهولة . لاني العجينة مرتاحة وما تعاند معانا ههههههه








ورصيتهم في الصينية المرشوشة بالطحين







الموديل الثاني المتعارف عليه . قصيت بأسفل القطاعة الدوائر بهذي الصوره








بس يا جماعة الخير لازم ندهن الحواف بقليل من الماي عسب ما تفتح معانا .







ونحط الحشوة وما نكثر







وهذي السمبوسة بعد ما خذت شكل القالب







نتأكد اني الاطراف كلها مقفولة بشكل محكم عسب ما تطلع الحشوة أثناء القلي.







وهذا موديل السمبوسة الثاني بعد ما رصيته في الصينية المرشوشة بالطحين







وممكن تسوين مني سمبوسة محشية كيري وتحطيها في القطر بعد القلي مثل هذيلا الحلوات^_^








هذي كل الكمية الي سويتها بهذي المقادير 








بعد ما رصينا السمبوسة في الصواني المرشوشة بالطحين دخلتهم الفريرز عسب يجمدون مدة ساعة . وبعدين طلعيتهم . ورصيت نص الكمية في صحن بلاستك . لاحظوا بعد ما جمدون الشكل ما تغير لاننا جمدناهم وفي صينية الاول.








وهذا نص الكمية حطيته في صحن بلاستك وعلى الفريزر . أباكم تشوفون أشكال السمبوسة المختلفة كل شكل واضح ومش معجن وشكلة متقن. الكمال لله وحدة 
*

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*قلي السمبوسة 

لازم تنقلي السبموسة في زيت متوسط الغزارة وعلى متوسطة .







وميزة هذي العجينة . انها تنتفخ في الزيت وتكون من داخل طرية وتذوب ومن الخارج مقرمشة لاحظو يوم ضغط على .








وما نوصيكم بالتقديم الحلو والحركات القميلة ^_^







أتمنى تحوز طريقتي في السمبوسة على اعجابكم وفي انتظار التطبيقات الحلوة. 

أختك في الله 
لطيفة مسعود*

----------


## mmm888mmm

شكله لذيييذ
لازم اجربه

تسلم ايدج حبيبتي

----------


## الورد الأحمر

شكله شهي
بس سؤال شو أحسن لحم للسمبوسة

----------


## رائدة أعمال

روعه .. تسلم إيدج

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> شكله شهي
> بس سؤال شو أحسن لحم للسمبوسة



هلا بالورد الاحمر . نحن نستخدم لحم بقر فرش هو الأروع . وترومين تستخدمين لحم غنم شرط يكون من مصدر موثوق وحلاتة يكون محلي او استرالي بس مذبوح فرش^_^

----------


## مريم الفهد

تسلمين علي الوصفة

----------


## كتكوتة حبيبي

تقطع جوفنا من الجوع الله يسامحج

----------


## miss crystal

عذاااااب يا شيف لطيفة 

تسلمين ع الوصفة وبإذن الله رح أجربها لأني أبدا ما قاومت

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

اممممم لذيذ واايد

----------


## بهلولة

> روعه .. تسلم إيدج

----------


## ام السديس

يوعتيني يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## "UAE"

شكلها يشهي شيف لطيفة و ان شاء الله بجربها
بس كم مقدار الزيت؟
كوبين طحين
3/4 كوب ماي
ملح
بيكنغ بودر
زيت؟
شكرا

----------


## tresor

تســلم ايدج ,, صراحه مبين عليها يمي يمي 

انا من هواة السمبوسه وعاشقينها بالذات اللي بالخلطات الحاره يمي يمي 

يعطيج ربي العافيه ,,

----------


## مرت حمادوه

مااااااااااااااااشاءالله رووووووووووووعه

----------


## همس المشاعر!!

شوكولاته كنت ابااا اسوي السمبووسه
بس ما حطيتي مقادير العجينه حق الزيت والطحين والملح و البيكيج باودر و الماي كم بضبط ؟

----------


## أم برلنتي

الللللللللللللله الشيف لطيفة قداش ما نحبها

ديما في رمضان نتبع في برنامجها

ربي يحفظها وشكرا يا شكلاته على النقل

استفدنا هلبه ^_^

----------


## ف.كولكشن

تسلم إيدج حبيبتي

----------


## المرازية

ابداااااع يابنت مسعوووود

بيض الله ويهج

----------


## شمـــ وفا ـــعة

:16: 

ياحبي للسمبوسة ،، تسلم ايدج

مايستوي يخترعون لاب توب يوم تشوفين فيه صورة أكل يطلعلج جاهز وتاكلينه  :18:

----------


## أم راشد العين

ماشاء الله
ربي يعطيج العافية

----------


## WATMOR

1986[IMG]http://im19.gulfup.com/CA``
DG1.gif[/I

----------


## مكيااجي

حتى انا أبى المقادير لانه السمبوسه تشهي واحب المطبخ وايد  :16:

----------


## شموخ عليا

تسلم الأيادي يا أحلى شيف :16:

----------


## أحبج يا أمي

تسلم ايديج عالسمبوسه إلغاويه

----------


## الايمــــان

روووعه منفس طريقتي ^_^

----------


## اهاات ليل

قريبآ رآح أطبق هآلوصفة مليت من عجينة آلسمبوسة آلجآهزة تتشرب زيت وآيد 

خصوصآ إن مآ بقى شي على رمضآن لآزم أبدآ أجهز له 

بسوي هآي آلسمبوسة و أفرزنهآ و أخليهآ جآهزة للقلي في رمضآن ^^

تسلم إيدج و ربي يعطيج آلف عآفية آلغلآ ،،، 

 :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## ام عبادي 2000

ما شاء الله عليج مبدعه 

تسلم الاياادي

----------


## WATMOR

للرفع

----------


## خفوق قلب

تسلم ايدجً ولهناً على طلتجً بالتليفزيون 
وخلود الحينهً بس مره بالأسبوع ي محلاة اكلاتكمً ولهناً عليها

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

رووووووووووووووووووووووعه الصراحه ربي يحفظج

----------


## أم برلنتي

شيف لطيفه حبيبتي وحياتك نبي مقدار العجينة بالتحديد لو سمحتي

وشكرا الف شكر ربي يفتح عليك ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## WATMOR

للرفع

----------


## أم برلنتي

شيف لطيفة وحياتك نبو مقادير العجينة بالضبط ^_^

كم مقدار الزيت والطحين وبقية مكونات العجين ؟!!

بانتظار ردك وبارك الله فيك

وربي يحفظك يااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## حرم بن جرش

المقادير مش واضحه 
بس الطحين 
والماي 
انزين والباجي ؟؟
ممكن تحطين لنا المقادير لو سمحتي شيف

----------


## sheeennn

تسلم ايدينك ياغاليه

----------


## بنت كشيش

تسلم ايديج وحرمهما رب العالمين عن النار

----------


## متوكلةعلىاللة

شكلها روعه

----------


## زيباشو

أبا المقادير شكل العجينة عجيبة ما شاء الله 

تسلم أيدج 

بس أتمنى تكتبين لنا مقادير العجينة جزاج الله خير

----------


## بانسية

ماشاء الله تسلم الايادى شكلها بيشهى واكيد العجينه المعمولة فى البيت هتبقى احلى من الجاهزة

----------


## Um Soltan

مشكوررة الغالية صراحة مبدعة والله 
الله يوفقج يارب 

وكل عام وانتي وكل سيدات الامارات بخير وعافيه

رمضان كريم وعساكم من عواده

----------


## fatentus

شكلها روعه صراحه

----------


## بهلولة

> روعه .. تسلم إيدج

----------


## مون 55

استغفرالله ♥ استغفرالله ♥ استغفرالله ♥ استغفرالله ♥ استغفرالله ♥ استغفرالله ♥ استغفرالله ♥ استغفرالله

----------


## ماحد شراتي

تبارك الرحمن 
عيني عليج باردة 
تسلم ايدج حبيبتي ويعطيج ألف عافيه

----------


## بنت الطموح

تسلم ايدج

----------


## مارشاميلو

وآآآآآآآآو شكلها لذييذه..
الله يعطيج العافيه على الوصفه..

----------


## M!SS UAE

ماشاء الله شكله يشجع

----------


## اخت المحبه

تسلم ايدج حبيبتي

----------


## غلآ نفسي

نحن ناخذ عجينه الخبز ونشكلها مثلث ونحط الحشوة وعقبها نقليها وخلاص 

بالتوفيق

----------


## ندى2008

ما شاء الله ابدعتي

----------


## seemaa2022

يسلموا ايديكي بسم الله و ما شاء الله 
احسنتي 
لكن لم تتضعي لنا مقادير العجينة بالضبط 
و من اين اشتريتي القوالب .

----------


## وردة الجوري 2

روعه ماشاء الله تسلم ايديج اختي لطيفه

----------


## walaa adam

حلوه اوى تسلم ايدك  :32:

----------


## ليندااااا

وااااايد روعه هذي القطاعات 
يعطيج العافيه الغلا 
وايد روووعه

----------


## قلوب حلا

يالله من متى فخاطري اكل سمبوسه شكلي بطبق الوصفه تسلم يمناج

----------


## الابداع تجارة

حللووو

----------


## نفسي اسيرمكه

تسلم الايادي

----------


## عطر 77

ما شاء الله

----------


## أم زمرده

شيف لطيفة ممكن المقادير إذا سمحتي؟؟؟

----------


## المعولية

عيدكم مبارك. شكرًا يا شيف لطيفة بس وين المقادير

----------

